# When will my strawberry wine clear?



## FreedomTea (Mar 16, 2013)

I have made some strawberry wine in the past and forgot to add pectolase, the end result was a very cloudy red wine, a lot like in the picture.

This time I added 5 teaspoons of pectolase (as per the instructions on the carton) to the must, then another teaspoon to the 23L primary fermentation container for good measure.

It's been a week and I have just siphoned it into 5 demijohns. It's looking really, really dark - will this clear? Slightly worried as I have spent £40 on strawberries and I am wondering if I should add some more pectolase to it now.

I am using this recipe for 5 gallons of dessert strawberry wine:
http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-strawberry/

Here is the picture of it two days into secondary fermentation:


----------



## dralarms (Mar 16, 2013)

You could add some petic enzyme.


----------



## FreedomTea (Mar 16, 2013)

Even though I already added more than the correct dose for the batch before primary fermentation?
Will adding more effect the taste when it is finished?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 16, 2013)

No effect on taste.


----------



## FreedomTea (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks, I have added 1/2 teaspoon pectolase to each gallon and shall now wait 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Arne (Mar 17, 2013)

Strawberry can be tough to get clear. I had a batch that sat in bulk for a year or so. It looked clear so finally decided to bottle. A couple of weeks later sediment fell out. Didn't affect the flavor, just didn't look the best. The last batch after it looked clear, I filtered. That stayed clear, so from now on it gets filtered before bottling. Arne.


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2013)

Like Arne said, I have found strawberry is very weird for the clearing process. Time or superkleer will work.


----------



## novalou (Mar 20, 2013)

FreedomTea said:


> Even though I already added more than the correct dose for the batch before primary fermentation?
> Will adding more effect the taste when it is finished?



Your strawberry won't look clear until fermentation stops. Rack in a few weeks, dose with potassium metabisulfite and it will start to clear. 

Be patient!


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 20, 2013)

Time

Or 

Filter


----------



## Abrnth3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Time.... Time...... Time...... Rack every month for 3-4 months, I never added clearing agents to my strawberry and it cleared sparkling clear.

Control, control, You must learn control.......or at least patients!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking at the pictures, it looks like it is already clearing. Strawberry drops out a TON of stuff. Adding a clearing agent may make you happy. If it is not completly degassed it will not clear


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2013)

I have never made strawberry wine but I have read a lot on it on this forum. Clearing seems to be a very big issue for most people. "Patience is a virtue, possess it if you can, seldom found in women, never found in man."


----------



## saramc (Mar 21, 2013)

Considering that you just transferred to carboys in the past week it is far too soon to worry about clearing. And your notes indicate you have 6 tsp pectic enzyme on board, you should be fine. I would rack it in a month and approximately every two months from there, as long as it is still dropping sediment, regardless if clear or not. Six months from now the wine should be degassed, clear and sediment free--par for the course of a country wine.


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Nov 23, 2018)

I used the same recipe, and used a mini jet after 3 months, came out fanatstic I've seen another recipe the used sparkalloid that had won various medals in competition. Before and after filtering


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 23, 2018)

porkchopmessiah said:


> View attachment 52280
> View attachment 52281
> I used the same recipe, and used a mini jet after 3 months, came out fanatstic I've seen another recipe the used sparkalloid that had won various medals in competition. Before and after filtering




*Dead Thread - Not much to be achieved by posting to a thread that is over 5 years old.*


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Nov 23, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> *Dead Thread - Not much to be achieved by posting to a thread that is over 5 years old.*


For some reason, I got a email that there was new post to this thread...


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 23, 2018)

Your post was the first post since 2013. Now there are 4 posts 

Start a new thread if you want answers to questions or wish to share information.


----------

